# Project: Titanium wheels in Black



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Next on my project list is getting my 5 star 18" Titanium-Optic Wheels in black.

Need your opinion because i am undecided. 

Should paint the whole wheel in black?

or

Should i paint just the 5 spoke star and leave the outer blade trim as is? See picture below for an example:

Pogea Racing Audi TT RS by www.Dream-car.tv, on Flickr

i couldn't find a pic of an all blacked out ones, so if anyone has blacked out their wheels, please post it up so we can all see and compare.


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

fully gloss black =


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Paint inner flat black; and paint the outer graphite (same as the current interior wheel color).


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

outer ring ibis white?


----------



## cktwo81 (Sep 14, 2010)

Dj Toobs said:


> Next on my project list is getting my 5 star 18" Titanium-Optic Wheels in black.
> 
> Need your opinion because i am undecided.
> 
> ...


Leave the outer blade like you've shown! damn that looks sick. Makes me want those wheels...


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

Whatever you do, give some pics and description of the process. Sounds sik...


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Wheel Project*

Started this thread last year and I'm finally getting to it.

I decided to Powder Coat my Ti Wheels to a Matte Black and leaving the outer ring as is. Just the way i posted the pic of this awesome TT. (see below)


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

*Full matte black titanium rim*


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dj Toobs said:


> Started this thread last year and I'm finally getting to it.
> 
> I decided to Powder Coat my Ti Wheels to a Matte Black and leaving the outer ring as is. Just the way i posted the pic of this awesome TT. (see below)


Your wheels are gonna look awesome with all of your other black accents...can't wait for pics again lol!



2.0T Dan said:


>


Those still look Ti color to me, do you have any pics of them on the car after they were painted black? Also did you just plastidip them?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

2.0T Dan said:


>


Dan,
Thanks for sharing your pic. Did you spray paint them yourself? Do you have any pics on them on your car?
I am actually going with a darker shade of matte black to match my rear diffuser, from lip and grill.


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

Dj Toobs said:


> Dan,
> Thanks for sharing your pic. Did you spray paint them yourself? Do you have any pics on them on your car?
> I am actually going with a darker shade of matte black to match my rear diffuser, from lip and grill.


That's after about 3 coats of plastidip, after 5 coats this is what it looked like on the car. Sorry for the bad picture, I didn't like the look and removed the plastidip


----------



## Shamx1166 (Nov 15, 2012)

2.0T Dan said:


> That's after about 3 coats of plastidip, after 5 coats this is what it looked like on the car. Sorry for the bad picture, I didn't like the look and removed the plastidip


----------



## Shamx1166 (Nov 15, 2012)

Shamx1166 said:


>


My wheels were sprayed in satin black will add satin Missano red lip soon....
Once I get bored of this look I guess. But I think it looks much better than ti look. 
Much more aggressive look.


----------



## Shamx1166 (Nov 15, 2012)

Shamx1166 said:


> My wheels were sprayed in satin black will add satin Missano red lip soon....
> Once I get bored of this look I guess. But I think it looks much better than ti look.
> Much more aggressive look.


Now my lip in Satin/flat black


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

I like:thumbup:

Matches the grill very well.


----------



## Shamx1166 (Nov 15, 2012)

Shamx1166 said:


> Now my lip in Satin/flat black


----------



## Shamx1166 (Nov 15, 2012)

Shamx1166 said:


>


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Shamx1166 said:


>


That's Plastidip? Looks awesome!


----------

